# Tempo instável - Zona Centro - Registos a partir de Corroios - 13.05.11



## Lightning (15 Mai 2011 às 14:00)

Boas. 

Aqui ficam os registos que consegui na tarde do dia 13. São fotos da célula que se formou já ao final da tarde na zona Centro do País. 

A célula a que me refiro é esta:








Fotos:


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 14:13)

A arte também anda por aqui 

Sim senhor, muito boas fotos 

A 3º foto é muito parecida com esta que também tirei, interessante  

http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/893/hpim2761.jpg


----------



## MSantos (15 Mai 2011 às 15:32)

Belas fotos


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

Grandes fotos, certamente ficaria muito bom também um timelapse.


----------

